# This Is Memorial Day Weekend........Global Warming, My A$$...............



## Alias (May 28, 2011)

Something tells me that I won't be barbequeing anytime soon........
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 946
View attachment 947

	

		
			
		

		
	
Yes, that is SNOW!  Oh well, I can at least have a burn pile.........

View attachment 1539


View attachment 1540


View attachment 1539


View attachment 1540


/monthly_2011_05/572953e1b82c4_28May2011.jpg.aae6b699301b65e476d0e80392cce499.jpg

/monthly_2011_05/572953e1bdcad_May282011.jpg.71f64604a4770bd6529bff400604b65a.jpg


----------



## conarb (May 28, 2011)

Sue:

I heard a weather guy say on the radio the other day "Global Cooling", that's what they were telling us in the 70s.


----------



## fatboy (May 28, 2011)

gotta love it.......


----------



## pwood (May 31, 2011)

sue,

  i hear you. 35 degrees and light rain. took several steel belted radials to get the bonfire going :mrgreen:


----------



## MarkRandall (May 31, 2011)

That Time article is not about global cooling, it's about rising fuel (oil) costs and what Americans are doing to cut heating costs.

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,947122-1,00.html


----------



## Alias (May 31, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> sue,i hear you. 35 degrees and light rain. took several steel belted radials to get the bonfire going :mrgreen:


Saturday was a good day for a bonfire, 32+/- and snow.  Only thing stopped me were the 25 -35 mph winds!  Yesterday wasn't too bad, actually got some yard work done, and still no burning due to wind.


----------



## Frank (May 31, 2011)

Can I have some of the 90 cent a gallon diesel?

and I could comfortable send ya about 25 F of temp--95 here now.


----------



## brudgers (May 31, 2011)

MarkRandall said:
			
		

> That Time article is not about global cooling, it's about rising fuel (oil) costs and what Americans are doing to cut heating costs. http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,947122-1,00.html


 Save your breath.  Irony is wasted on AWM's.


----------



## conarb (May 31, 2011)

Perhaps you'd like the seminal 1975 Newsweek article on it?


----------



## Gordon (Jun 1, 2011)

I remember when the panic of the moment was indeed global cooling. I recall plans to use aircraft to drop coal dust or paint on the polar ice caps to absorb sunlight, thus warming the planet and saving humanity.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 1, 2011)

NASA's  IMAGES OF CHANGE

http://climate.nasa.gov/stateOfFlux/index.cfm


----------



## pwood (Jun 2, 2011)

june 1 and drove thru snow storm on the commute home last night. several inches on the ground this morning. i'm thinking of taking a lesson from mtlogcabin and getting "quilty" :mrgreen:


----------



## conarb (Jun 2, 2011)

This global warming hysteria is the biggest scientific fraud in history, it's all about redistributing the first world's wealth to the third world through carbon trading, Mark Shapiro, of The renown Center for Investigative Reporting here in Berkeley wrote a good exposé in Harper's Magazine in February of last year, the editor of Harper's, Roger D. Hodge   was fired for allowing publication of that blockbuster exposé.



> Obama’s involvement in Chicago Climate Exchange—the rest of the storyGood news to know that the truth will always out—even when you’re Barack Obama.  “Obama Years Ago Helped Fund Carbon Program He Is Now Pushing Through Congress” is a FOXNews  story by Ed Barnes.  In short, “While on the board of a Chicago-based  charity, Barack Obama helped fund a carbon trading exchange that will  likely play a critical role in the cap-and-trade carbon reduction  program he is now trying to push through Congress as president.”
> 
> In 1997,  Strong went on to accept from Tongsun Park, who was found  guilty of illegally acting as an Iraqi agent, $1 million from Saddam  Hussein, which was invested in Cordex Petroleum Inc., a company he owned  with his son, Fred.
> 
> ...


Obama should have been hunting down and killing Maurice Strong (now in China plotting the demise of the United States), not bin Laden, as far as I'm concerned any inspector enforcing these totalitarian Green and Energy Codes should be prosecuted, and as we held in the Nuremberg trials of the Nazi war criminals "just following orders" is not a defense. Before some radical says this is political, the green and energy codes are political, we can't be forced to comply with and enforce political codes without being able to discuss their political ramifications.

¹ http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/9629


----------



## pwood (Jun 2, 2011)

conarb,

 i'm sorry if something i wrote ignited this rant?


----------



## brudgers (Jun 2, 2011)

conarb said:
			
		

> This global warming hysteria is the biggest scientific fraud in history, it's all about redistributing the first world's wealth to the third world through carbon trading, Mark Shapiro, of The renown Center for Investigative Reporting here in Berkeley wrote a good exposé in Harper's Magazine in February of last year, the editor of Harper's, Roger D. Hodge   was fired for allowing publication of that blockbuster exposé.  Obama should have been hunting down and killing Maurice Strong (now in China plotting the demise of the United States), not bin Laden, as far as I'm concerned any inspector enforcing these totalitarian Green and Energy Codes should be prosecuted, and as we held in the Nuremberg trials of the Nazi war criminals "just following orders" is not a defense.
> 
> Before some radical says this is political, the green and energy codes are political, we can't be forced to comply with and enforce political codes without being able to discuss their political ramifications.
> 
> ¹ http://canadafreepress.com/index.php/article/9629


Damn I forgot to put on my aluminum foil hat before logging on today.


----------

